# Nor'easter predicted Feb 22, 2008



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Well it's finally on it's way, 5 - 10 inches forecasted for tomorrow Friday February 22, 08. in the Catskills. Hopefully they are not wrong again. I see money coming my way.


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

were supposed to get 3-6" tomorrow here in RI, its better then nothing


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with 3 - 6. As long as you can push it's good. It's like manor from heaven.payup


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Got 1.8" down so far, going out to do a full route for the first time this season!!!! Bringing the cam to get some pics & vid. Good luck to all!!! Time to go!payup


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We got 3-4" now. Just stopped in the house for some breakfast. Coming down pretty heavily. I think we will end up over 10".


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I just walked back to my dorm in about 5-7" of snow. I saw some guys plowing making some $$$ tonight. I'm a college kid without a plow on his truck (yet), so I just watch other people take advantage of the weather. It's still snowing hard here in Amherst MA (UMass Amherst) and I wanna see some action pics form you guys around the area.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

We got between 4-7" but i was at work and didnt get to play in this storm. :crying: Nice light fluffy snow, by the time i got home it started to rain and got wet and heavy.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;524674 said:


> We got between 4-7" but i was at work and didnt get to play in this storm. :crying: Nice light fluffy snow, by the time i got home it started to rain and got wet and heavy.


Did you get to plow at all Rich?

No fun at all when you have a fresh plow and truck and miss the opportunity to use it..


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Just got done...I'd say we had at least 8 around here. It finally stopped around 11:00! Now on to Maine for some snowmobiling at 7:30!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

good luck everybody out east here in mn we havent had a real storm since the end of december approx 24in total however madison wisconsin is around 80-85in this year near records.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Got 4-6" before the changeover, hit all the accounts twice and going back out now to salt. Got some vids yesterday, I'll post them up later. See ya!payup


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We got 12+. Right in the heart as usual with a noreaster.

Easy plowing but snowfall rates let us get a lot of pushes in.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

12 + is awesome. We had around 6 - 7" inches and a friend of mine who lives 14 mile from me got almost 12 ". I guess we were just a little to far north.

Maybe next time.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Flipper;525262 said:


> We got 12+. Right in the heart as usual with a noreaster.
> 
> Easy plowing but snowfall rates let us get a lot of pushes in.


we ended up with 8-10" a little south of you.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah I noticed a little less when I went down to Bethel to do a coouple driveways. 

Have you ever been to Bethel during a storm. They don't plow the roads. They just were sanding 5-6" during the storm and then I guess they plowed after.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

all my drives are in Ridgefield, I don't get up to bethel until well after the storms to clear out my shop. I could definitely see bethel as a 'deal with it later' kind of town. Ridgefield has been taking great care of the roads the last 3-4 years.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

jimaug87;524456 said:


> I just walked back to my dorm in about 5-7" of snow. I saw some guys plowing making some $$$ tonight. I'm a college kid without a plow on his truck (yet), so I just watch other people take advantage of the weather. It's still snowing hard here in Amherst MA (UMass Amherst) and I wanna see some action pics form you guys around the area.


Hey where are u at umass, im in wheeler


----------

